# McClusky Canal Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished yesterday and it was a tough day. It was 32 degrees when we launched and the water temp was 52 degrees. By the afternoon it was 75 degrees and the water temp was up to 59 degrees. We wanted to get an early start on large and smallmouth but couldn't buy a bass. Started pitching jigs for walleyes and caught some nice fish between 20-25". Started using bottom bouncers/spinners/planer boards and was able to grind out 16 fish. Quite a few were in the 16-17" range but we decided from the beginning it was going to be a C&R day.

[siteimg]7086[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7085[/siteimg]


----------

